# Mounting Problems [gelöst]

## Beelzebub_

Aus irgend einem Grund schlägt das Laden einer CD/DVD fehl.

Ich vermute, das Einhängen bricht ab bzw. schlägt fehl. Ich habe nichts an meinem System geändert, früher klappte es.

Das Laufwerk ist neu, ich setze voraus, dass es gut funktioniert.

Die CD ist ebenfalls intakt, habe es mit mehreren Versucht.

Im Dateimanager, Nemo, wird das Laufwerk + CD angezeigt. Der Reiter lässt sich jedoch nicht öffnen. Sehr verzögert kommt eine Meldung: Mounten fehlgeschlagen. 

Kann sich durch Systemaktualisierung etwas verändert haben. Hängt es mit Zugriffsrechten zusammen oder fehlen Treiber (vllt. im Kernel) ?

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich an das Problem herangehen kann?

Zurückgeschlagen, Beelzebub.

----------

## Christian99

was sagt denn das ende von deinem dmesg?

----------

## cryptosteve

Und funktioniert es, wenn Du manuell aus dem Terminal heraus mountest?

----------

## Beelzebub_

```
 [    1.718577] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.718631] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:6 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[    1.718665] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0060

[    1.718674] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:5 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[    1.718692] hub 1-0:1.0: port 5, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[    1.718935] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.719058] EFI Variables Facility v0.08 2004-May-17

[    1.721337] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.721459] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.752857] hda_intel: Disabling MSI

[    1.822388] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[    1.822402] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:6 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[    1.822413] hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[    1.841338] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.841501] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.841642] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.843657] ata2.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-222BB, SB00, max UDMA/100

[    1.847925] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.853549] ata1.00: ATA-8: OCZ-AGILITY3, 2.15, max UDMA/133

[    1.853666] ata1.00: 117231408 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.853988] ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[    1.854630] ata3.00: ATA-8: WDC WD4000AAJS-00YFA0, 12.01C02, max UDMA/133

[    1.854750] ata3.00: 781422768 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.855123] ata3.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[    1.856363] ata3.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[    1.856368] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.863818] ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[    1.863828] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.864289] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      OCZ-AGILITY3     2.15 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.864729] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117231408 512-byte logical blocks: (60.0 GB/55.8 GiB)

[    1.864985] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.864998] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.864999] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.865011] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.865631]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

[    1.866392] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.866450] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-222BB  SB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.872835] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.873013] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.873406] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.873569] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    1.873860] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD4000AAJS-0 12.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.874321] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 781422768 512-byte logical blocks: (400 GB/372 GiB)

[    1.874490] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    1.874777] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    1.874893] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.874929] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.883726]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2

[    1.884381] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.926069] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[    1.926078] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.926084] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0004 evt 0008

[    1.926092] hub 4-0:1.0: port 2, status 0301, change 0000, 1.5 Mb/s

[    1.987877] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

[    2.038723] usb 4-2: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

[    2.102528] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

[    2.107785] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    2.107907] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    2.108146] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    2.108335] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.108482] TCP: cubic registered

[    2.108593] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    2.109084] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    2.109324] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.109480] sit: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    2.109892] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.110035] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    2.110981] registered taskstats version 1

[    2.111377]   Magic number: 13:99:33

[    2.111537] console [netcon0] enabled

[    2.111648] netconsole: network logging started

[    2.111820] acpi-cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data

[    2.112324] ALSA device list:

[    2.112456]   #0: HDA ATI SB at 0xfe400000 irq 16

[    2.112571]   #1: HDA NVidia at 0xfe080000 irq 19

[    2.173388] usb 4-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    2.175380] usb 4-2: default language 0x0409

[    2.178309] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.178375] usb 4-2: udev 2, busnum 4, minor = 385

[    2.178380] usb 4-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1bcf, idProduct=000a

[    2.178383] usb 4-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.178385] usb 4-2: Product: USB Laser Wheel Mouse

[    2.178684] usb 4-2: usb_probe_device

[    2.178686] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.178871] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    2.178990] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    2.180370] usb 4-2: adding 4-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.180572] usbhid 4-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.180574] usbhid 4-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.186768] input: USB Laser Wheel Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/input/input2

[    2.187190] usbhid 4-2:1.0: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[    2.187360] hid-generic 0003:1BCF:000A.0001: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Laser Wheel Mouse] on usb-0000:00:12.1-2/input0

[    2.187571] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

[    2.187575] hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

[    2.187767] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    2.187882] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    2.187995] md: autorun ...

[    2.189375] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    2.191168] EXT4-fs (sda5): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    2.191511] EXT4-fs (sda5): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

[    2.193712] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    2.193902] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:5.

[    2.195453] devtmpfs: mounted

[    2.196520] Freeing unused kernel memory: 628k freed

[    2.196758] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 12288k

[    2.199500] Freeing unused kernel memory: 944k freed

[    2.204428] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1844k freed

[    2.280504] kbd_mode (1029) used greatest stack depth: 5600 bytes left

[    2.290938] hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

[    2.295749] loadkeys (1030) used greatest stack depth: 4720 bytes left

[    2.296086] init-early.sh (1028) used greatest stack depth: 4192 bytes left

[    2.316873] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3314.508 MHz

[    2.316996] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    2.354661] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

[    2.406518] usb 4-3: new low-speed USB device number 3 using ohci_hcd

[    2.469324] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

[    2.529155] systemd-udevd[1142]: starting version 197

[    2.540179] usb 4-3: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    2.540182] usb 4-3: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    2.542170] usb 4-3: default language 0x0409

[    2.546173] usb 4-3: udev 3, busnum 4, minor = 386

[    2.546181] usb 4-3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c517

[    2.546187] usb 4-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.546191] usb 4-3: Product: USB Receiver

[    2.546196] usb 4-3: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    2.546297] usb 4-3: usb_probe_device

[    2.546301] usb 4-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.548171] usb 4-3: adding 4-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.548245] usbhid 4-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.548247] usbhid 4-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.553384] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-3/4-3:1.0/input/input3

[    2.553559] logitech 0003:046D:C517.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:12.1-3/input0

[    2.553575] usb 4-3: adding 4-3:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    2.553627] usbhid 4-3:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[    2.553630] usbhid 4-3:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.561188] logitech 0003:046D:C517.0003: fixing up Logitech keyboard report descriptor

[    2.561732] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-3/4-3:1.1/input/input4

[    2.561856] usbhid 4-3:1.1: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[    2.561952] logitech 0003:046D:C517.0003: input,hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:12.1-3/input1

[    2.562066] hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.562070] hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.562073] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

[    2.630065] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    2.630068] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    2.640410] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    2.640535] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  310.19  Thu Nov  8 00:52:03 PST 2012

[    3.204711] NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00: GPU-7e4f39a8-27f5-c156-26e3-a5044b7616b1

[    4.015969] vboxdrv: Found 6 processor cores.

[    4.016178] vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x681 offMax=0x4329

[    4.016222] vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

[    4.016224] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 4.2.6 (interface 0x001a0004).

[    4.289824] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    4.389446] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    4.392904] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    4.410027] EXT4-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    4.720048] ip (1583) used greatest stack depth: 3848 bytes left

[    5.121896] atl1c 0000:04:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    5.134058] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[    6.827879] NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00: GPU-7e4f39a8-27f5-c156-26e3-a5044b7616b1

[    9.403505] atl1c 0000:04:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<1000 Mbps Full Duplex>

[    9.403517] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   18.046332] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   18.049538] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   18.053563] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   18.055134] EXT4-fs (sdb1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   35.912397] warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)

[   62.332840] EXT4-fs (sdb1): Unaligned AIO/DIO on inode 11927554 by AioMgr0-N; performance will be poor.

[ 1856.630483] flush-8:0 (13750) used greatest stack depth: 3784 bytes left

[ 2281.356059] hrtimer: interrupt took 118391 ns

[ 4166.864348] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 4166.864352] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 4166.864354] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 4166.864355] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 4166.864358] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 4166.864361] Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

[ 4166.864363] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: 

[ 4166.864364] Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

[ 4166.864370] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

[ 4166.864373] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 8

[ 4166.865452] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 4166.865454] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 4166.865456] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 4166.865457] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 4166.865459] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0]  

[ 4166.865461] Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

[ 4166.865463] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: 

[ 4166.865464] Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 02 00

[ 4166.865469] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64

[ 4166.865470] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 8

[ 4387.933865] ATA-1[6311]: segfault at 10 ip 00007fb0212d593a sp 00007fb02065bc90 error 4 in VBoxDD.so[7fb021290000+150000]

```

Vllt. hilft auch ein revdep-rebuild, ich bin dran..

Hoffend, Beelzebub

----------

## Beelzebub_

revdep-rebuild half nicht.

Meldung:

Einhängen von Audio CD nicht möglich

Laufwerk /dev/sr0 konnte nicht gefunden werden

Lautet die Fehlermeldung nun.

Probiere jetzt mal das manuelle Mounten.

Versuchend, Beelzebub

----------

## Beelzebub_

Versuch fehlgeschlagen:

```

mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/mount_cdrom

mount: /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock

```

Hilfesuchend, Beelzebub

//EDIT: Falls es hilft, es handelt sich um eine Audio-CD. Es scheint, das man Audio-CDs nicht mounten kann/muss, weil sie kein filesystem haben. Trotzdem ist die Audio-CD nicht "lesbar".

Daten-CD/DvDs werden auch nicht von Nemo gemountet. Manuelles mounten funktioniert jedoch.

Das erinnert mich an etwas. Hat das nicht was mit udev oder dbus zu tun?

----------

## bell

Audio-CD's kann man normalerweise nicht mounten. Sie werden mit einem Audio-Player abgespielt btw mit media-sound/cdparanoia ausgelesen.

Tipp: Mit sys-fs/cdfs lassen sich die Audio-CD's mounten. Dann sieht man die Tracks als *.wav" Dateien. Das klappt öfter, auch wenn ein Audio-Player die Wiedergabe verweigert.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Das Problem hat sich, wie alle meine Probleme, einfach verflüchtigt.  :Shocked: 

Ich vermute es lag an fehlerhaften Paketen, welche nach einem erneuten Update schon gefixt waren.

Zufrieden, Beelzebub

----------

## cryptosteve

Magst Du den Thread dann bitte noch als "[gelöst]" markieren? 

Danke ..

----------

